# Lower Huron report 10-15-10



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Fished the lower huron from 75 launch down yesterday. Water was loooow! NOTHING, Zero, NADA, Not even close to a fish. seen carp roll, and smallies jump. No stellies. We need water and cold ASAP. Why dont bellvile release just a little water to help a guy out?:rant:


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe that generally, the operators of the dam do not start dropping the water on Bellville Lake until November and for some reason the second week of November sticks out in my mind. I could be wrong though. On a side note, that really s*cks that it is still low after that rain. I would have hated to have seen it before that!!!!


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I believe the lake levels have to somewhere near normal before they can release some water. I don't think they are this year. 

I was at the river yesterday and had the same lousy experience, but the fact is that I've never done very well before late October. I did catch my limit on about Oct. 20, a couple years ago with a floating jig and a piece of Creme Worm. That can be deadly on the Huron. That was a much better year, weather wise though. The river was much higher than it is this year and the temps were colder. This year is worse than last year and that was bad.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Two years ago, I floated from the launch to 75 in my pirogue twice during the week of Halloween. It was right after a big rain, water and air temps were low, and I nailed three or four on a bobber/pink worm rig. They were a lot of fun on a light action Ugly Stick.

Four years ago I thumped a couple swinging a big Clouser Half & Half through slots and pools in Huroc Park. My notes say that was October 21 - same weather situation though - cold rain, water rising and falling air temps. This coincided with an unfortunate incident with my new SLi 8 weight, a big king and a loop of fly line that wrapped up around the fighting butt when the beast made it's first run. 

I hope to get out over the next few days for a quick float, and will report back. If you see a guy paddling a lauan pirogue - wave!

Tight lines!


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

What I cant figure out is why they hold on to the water in the belville dam like gold. Maybe some DNR official will let us know. The log jambs in the huron this year maybe epic? they got to flush the lower at some point correct? before it gets to freezing temps? who knows? but i am to the point to where I am sick of this river. I wish I could advertise it as a great steelie river or respectable but I cant:sad:


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

To be totally honest, I woudn't worry as much about the levels as the water temps. If the water is cold enough and there is food, some fishable numbers will come in. They don't need much water, according to our biologist, and they will move from hole to hole at night or in low light. It is true that the big pushes come with high water though. I've seen it over and over. I would not expect a huge run anytime soon, with this stinking "nice" weather. I get a kick out of people that frown when I say the weather is "too" nice. They look at me like I'm nuts.

Look at this. Granted it's more toward spring, when the biological imperative is diffrerent. It shows that they don't need too much water when they want to come up river. I have just never been sure how bad they want to come up in the fall though. 
WARNING: This video could cause heart palpatations and the uncontrollable desire to fish.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Come on cold temps! I fished it a week ago and the water temp was 62 degrees. Most of the river was barely enough water to get the boat down so I'm hoping for a few days of straight rain to get things moving.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Steelmon said:


> To be totally honest, I woudn't worry as much about the levels as the water temps. If the water is cold enough and there is food, some fishable numbers will come in. They don't need much water, according to our biologist, and they will move from hole to hole at night or in low light. It is true that the big pushes come with high water though. I've seen it over and over. I would not expect a huge run anytime soon, with this stinking "nice" weather. I get a kick out of people that frown when I say the weather is "too" nice. They look at me like I'm nuts.
> 
> Look at this. Granted it's more toward spring, when the biological imperative is diffrerent. It shows that they don't need too much water when they want to come up river. I have just never been sure how bad they want to come up in the fall though.
> WARNING: This video could cause heart palpatations and the uncontrollable desire to fish.
> ...



Been there its crazy how many fish are in there. Look at my signature pic, taken less than a mile from this spot.:lol:


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

I'd love to go there...


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

streamertosser said:


> I'd love to go there...



You cant fish the stream but you can fish the lake right in front of it. They load up there big time. Pennsylvania is expensive to fish though, for non residence a 24 hr pass is like 70 + dollars, you got to buy a Sportsman card which is like 40 or 50 bucks. . Ohio on the whole is better IMO, to fish.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Why isn't SE Mich, like that? I've asked the DNR for more Steelhead a few times. They tell me that our hatcheries are operating at full capacity right now, so more stocking is out of the question at this time. Why can't we import fish from Ohio or Penn? It may have to do with our license fees, being discussed in the NW Forum under "the problem with COs" thread. Go there and give some input. We could possibly expand the capacity of our hatcheries or buy fish from the other states. They started by buying Little Manistee Strain fish from us. 

I wouldn't want to fish that spot myself. Too much like fish in a barrel. The lake out in front would be great, with plenty of room for the fish to run, but WOW that's a pricey trip. 

Looks like be sticking with the Ohio Rivers for my next trip. That's pretty cheap and there's lots of Steel.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

PA stocks a different strain of Steelhead, which are genetically programmed to run the rivers and spawn in Fall/early Winter. And the fish at Trout Run can swim upstream approximately 50 yard from the lake, before they hit a barrier dam. The State of PA plants a LOT of fish in that tiny creek, and they return to it, but cannot be fished for, or even touched. I've fished the lake when icebergs were bobbing around all up and down the shore, and the fish were around, and thick. Not really my kind of Steelhead fishing, but you sure can get them in the lake. 

The problems we are experiencing with fewer and smaller fish in MI are the direct result of Quagga and Zebra Mussels, not too few fish stocked. Not sure why Erie isn't as affected by the Mussels, because they are there, too. Maybe because Erie has more nutrient base, because it is bordered by land with more fertile soil and river runoff.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

So all those fish that run the Ohio streams.. where do you think some come from? Our DNRE sells them to Ohio if I remember correctly, either in egg or smolt form. Those are Manistee strain fish that get planted. Maybe they should look into using the money they get from selling them to other states and updating/expanding our hatcheries.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Ohio steelhead are reared at a hatchery near Sandusky.

Math says that the more fish you plant, the more you get back, regardless of the dangers in the lake. I run out to the mouth about 4 times a week to look around. the amount of forage that is openly visible is awesome. Right now there are so many minnows that every time you lure hits the water, they scatter all over the place. A couple weeks ago the whole place was just totally full of little 3 inch shad. That's in just one little spot in a vast expanse of water. At no time did my biologist suggest that the lake couldn't support larger plants and I've talked to him a few times. 

As far as size and health go; Many of the fish I've been catching for the last several years are big fat and extremely healthy looking. I don't know where that small size idea came from. I've seen more fish over 10 lbs in the last 3 years than any other 3 year period. 

On anothe note: I was at the mouth yesterday. The water was flowing out to the lake better than I've seen in the last couple weeks. Many times it has actually been flowing into the river or not at all. I also saw a nice red Male Steelie surafce twice right in front of me. I got out the spinners and spoons, but couldn't get a response.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

steelhead will only move into a river this time of year if its convenient. a steelhead returning to spawn is a different story.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe that the Ohio steel are Manistee fish. They may be reared in Sandusky, but the eggs/smolts come from the Little Man. I've seen the trucks from MI in Ohio dumping fish into the rivers.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I said in an earlier post that they were not as driven to move into the river in fall, didn't I? They will come though. I've never seen any year when they chose not to move in, in fishable numbers. You just need to know where to look right now. It's not up in Flatrock. A steelie would stick out like a sore thumb up there and there would be 20 people throwing all kinds of junk at him :yikes:

I just saw that is was 79 degrees on this date in 1997. That was a good year for me.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

hey all you new guys.....no fish dont bother:evilsmile I'll let you know when trust me:lol: 



No just kidding... I lost 2 landed 2 and seen several caught, secret holes etc etc. You got to work for them and move alot, most importantly your rig has got to be aced out to the max. I was running 8lb mono and switched to 6 floro and made all the difference. your rig if bobber fishing has to be comepletly vertical and moving the same speed as the current or a tad slower. Pics of fish at little dipper. But shhhh........dont tell no one.......and dont use waxies under a jig


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Finlander what were you using under that float??


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

jigs and waxies, Estaz jigs sold at little dipper. Natural colors white, brown, black. I went today nothing, fish either moved up or back. I went down, so thats usually a good sign the fish went the other direction:lol:. If I move up they will probably drop back:lol: Pretty soon it will be good if rain comes and keeps up, hopefully it stays cold.


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

I would gladly pay twice our current license fee if I knew it was going to improving fishing and increasing fish plants and not going toward special interests or excecutive salaries. Michigan lakes, rivers and streams are every bit as good or better than PA. If we had better fishery management and planting every one of our steams could look like the youtube video posted by fishing-finlander. We all spend a great deal of money on rods, tackle, gear, clothing, etc... what's another $15 or $20 to improving fishing and plant more fish.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

workingman said:


> I would gladly pay twice our current license fee if I knew it was going to improving fishing and increasing fish plants and not going toward special interests or excecutive salaries. Michigan lakes, rivers and streams are every bit as good or better than PA. If we had better fishery management and planting every one of our steams could look like the youtube video posted by fishing-finlander. We all spend a great deal of money on rods, tackle, gear, clothing, etc... what's another $15 or $20 to improving fishing and plant more fish.



I didnt post the video, but Ive been there. Its neat to see, kind of like the buffalo out west. I cant hunt them so I loose intrest really quick, same thing with that place, cant fish them sooo...but I did fish the elk and a few other streams and rivers there.

As for what kind of steelies they are? the are the Manistee Strain as far as I have been told, In other words, our fish they bought and then kept the stocking up from thier own efforts. Ohio is good so is P.A.

But what people dont realize is their hydrography is totally different. Those rivers are pretty much all run off, no springs. when the glaciers carved out the great lakes it dumped all the land in Ohio. SOOO my next point is Ohio is fulled with all the crap we dont want GO BLUE:lol:


AHH Read a book about it. I'll find it some where and post the name of it. Its all about the Great lakes steelies from state to state


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't fished since Tuesday; got the flu or something. I did hear there were a couple fish caught and there was a big King hooked and lost upstream. 

I'm going to try to get out today, but I'm still a little iffy. At least it's no sweat when you need to puke, by the water. 

Good report Finlander.

Those Ohio Rivers are terrible to fish after a heavy rain. With all the mud running off, you can't see 2 inches.


----------



## FLiP6735 (Mar 10, 2004)

FF, tried to pm you back but it says you have exceeded pm space, just so ya know!


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

FLiP6735 said:


> FF, tried to pm you back but it says you have exceeded pm space, just so ya know!


I fixed it so go ahed


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Steelmon said:


> I haven't fished since Tuesday; got the flu or something. I did hear there were a couple fish caught and there was a big King hooked and lost upstream.
> 
> I'm going to try to get out today, but I'm still a little iffy. At least it's no sweat when you need to puke, by the water.
> 
> ...



Yeah neither can the fish see 2 inches. I watch the usgs water flows. If you see it at 1200 wait till it drops to 800 and it will be on fire usually. but obviously temps and a few other things matter too


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I went yesterday. Stopped by the Little Dipper and picked up a couple Cleos. I saw a picture of some guy with a mustache holding a big Steelie, caught a couple days ago .

I lost my last Cleo a few days ago and I always have to have one with me. One of the best days I ever had, on the Huron, was with a Silver/Blue Cleo. There's one spot where I always take time to toss a spoon across to a certain big bush. There have been several times that I've hooked big fish there.

Anyway, I made it to a hole I have had an eye on, because it looks ideal and I saw a big fish break there last week. When I got there, there were bait fish breaking water everywhere, along with the occasional large fish. One looked very silver. The hole is right in front of private property though and upstream, which makes drfiting anything down to the fish out of the question. Anyway, I threw a Cleo as far up there as I could. I hooked a very nice Smallie on one cast. After about 15 minutes I felt like crap, so I left. 

A couple corrections are in order. I posted that it was 79 degress on the 29th in 1997 and that was a good year for me. I got confused with 2007. I didn't even fish the Huron in 1997. I also said I got my limit on Oct. 20 a couple years ago. That was confusion again. I did catch 2 fish that day, but they were both skippers. Just want to keep the record straight.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Queequeg, when did you see these Mich Trucks in Ohio. The keep telling me there aren't enough fish for us to get more. If the trucks were in fall the fish would have been extra fry that would not live to Smolt, in the Huron. If it was spring, those were our Smolts. I thought we only provided Ohio what they needed to start their program and have been self sustaining since then. I'm going to contact Jim Francis, the bilologist for our area, about this and suggest you guys do the same.

[email protected]


----------

